# بعض اوامر run رائعة جدا



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

1-الامر ( winipcfg ) لمعرفة الـ ip الخاص بك 

2- الامر ( regedit ) لفتح شاشة الريجسترى للوندوز 

3- الامر ( msconfig ) اداة مساعدة ومنها ممكن توقف تشغيل اى برنامج اما الوندوز يبدا 

4- الامر ( calc ) لفتح الالة الحاسبة 

5- الامر ( command ) لفتح نافذة الدوس 

6- الامر ( scandisk ) او ( scandskw ) الاثنين واحد وطبعا من اسمهم باين وظيفتهم 

7- الامر ( taskman ) لمشاهدة كل اللى مفتوح ف التاسك بار (شريط المهام) والتحكم فيه 

8- الامر ( ******s ) للدخول بسرعة على ملفات ال****ز 

9- الامر ( defrag ) باين من اسمه برضه هو ايه 

10- الامر ( help ) وممكن برضه F1 

11- الامر ( temp ) للوصول لفايلات النت المؤقتة 

12- الامر ( dxdiag ) لمعرفة كل مواصفات جهازك وكل معلومات عنه ( وهذا من وجهة نظرى اهم امر فيهم وما حد يعرفه الا قليل ) 

13- الامر ( pbrush ) لتشغيل برنامج البينت ( الرسام ) 

14- الامر ( cdplayer ) لتشغيل برنامج السى دى بلير 

15- الامر ( progman ) لفتح البروجرام مانجر 

16- الامر ( tuneup ) لتشغيل معالج الصيانة للجهاز 

17- الامر ( debug ) لمعرفة نوع كارت الشاشة 

18- الامر ( hwinfo /ui ) معلومات عن جهازك وفحصه وعيوبه وتقرير عنه 

19- الامر ( sysedit ) لفتح السيستم كونفيجريشن ايديتور ( محرر تكوين النظام ) 

20- الامر ( packager ) لاستعراض برنامج تغيير الايقونات 

21- الامر ( cleanmgr ) لتشغيل برنامج التنضيف 

22- الامر ( msiexec ) معلومات عن حقوق البرنامج والشركة 

23- الامر ( imgstart ) لتشغيل اسطوانة وندوز 

24- الامر ( sfc ) لارجاع ملفات dll لو حصلها حاجة 

25- الامر ( icw***pt ) لنسخ ملفات dll 

26- الامر ( recent ) لفتح الريسنت الخاص بك واستعراض الملفات اللى تم فتحها قبل كذا 

27- الامر ( mobsync ) لفتح برنامج مهم جدا لتنزيل صحفحات النت وتصفحها خارج النت فيما بعد 

28- الامر ( Tips.txt ) ملف مهم فيه اهم اسرار الوندوز 

29- الامر ( drwatson ) لفتح برنامج دكتور واطسون لعمل فحص شامل على جهازك 

30- الامر ( mkcompat ) لتغيير خصائص البرامج 

31- الامر ( cliconfg ) للمساعدة ف شبكة الاتصال 

32- الامر ( ftp ) لفتح File Transfer Protocol ( بروتوكول نقل الملفات ) 

33- الامر ( telnet ) وهذا تابع اصلا لليونكس وبعد كدا دخلوه علي الوندوز عشان الاتصال بالسرفرات وخدمات الشبكات 

34- الامر ( dvdplay ) وهذا موجود بس في الوندوز ميلينيوم وهذا لبرنامج بيشغل فيديو 


خاص بــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=938537&postcount=291


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك يافراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات الجميله دي



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراً علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه ..........​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي المعلومات الجميله دي​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


>


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> *شكراً علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه ..........​*


 

مرسىىىى على مرووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالفعل  اشياء  جميلة وجديدة

شكرا  

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

